# Phragmipedium Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)



## Ayreon (Apr 12, 2011)

My first kovachii hybrid


----------



## Hera (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty. A nice combination of the two parents.


----------



## wojtek (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2011)

:clap::clap: I like it, good inbetween! :drool::drool:
How long have you had the plant? Did it downsize the plant? Any trouble growing it? 
I thought this sounded like a nice cross, got a flask & was told the schlimii could make it a bit hard to grow, any comments?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 12, 2011)

I have only had it for about half a year. Been growing it like my besseaes and it seams happy with that.


----------



## Dido (Apr 12, 2011)

Ayreon said:


> I have only had it for about half a year. Been growing it like my besseaes and it seams happy with that.



looks great where did you get it. 
Do you maybe have pollen to spare. :drool:


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 12, 2011)

Great photos, and I love that color


----------



## koshki (Apr 12, 2011)

Ooooh, I like that! In fact, I think it's my favorite kovachii hybrid so far!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Great color! I like this hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful pink!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## raymond (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice color, interesting shape!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Apr 13, 2011)

This is two of the flasks I just opened........I hope they look like yours. The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice,love the colour


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful pink!



Er, I don't think that's pink! THat's the point, the schlimii moves it back toward Pk color. I saw a bunch of Eumelia Arias x schlimii juveniles at Montreal OrchidExpo last weekend. :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2011)

Great looking flower


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2011)

That's nice, I like it too - nice shape and size. Can we see the next bud too please?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Er, I don't think that's pink! THat's the point, the schlimii moves it back toward Pk color. I saw a bunch of Eumelia Arias x schlimii juveniles at Montreal OrchidExpo last weekend. :drool:



Here we go again.........oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, in my observation at least.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

